# engine identification needed



## Garet (Mar 26, 2001)

I need to figure out which year my 350 is. The engine code in the back is 6970010 if I didn't read it wrong. I need to get a new oil sending unit. 

garet


----------



## Garet (Mar 26, 2001)

*actually*

make that 6 a 3. my bad.


----------



## Garet (Mar 26, 2001)

*hmm*

According to one site this is the block used from 69-79. What info do I actually need to tell which sending unit to use?


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

I think the sending unit will depend more on what year and options the truck has than what year the engine is. If you have guages you will need a different sender than if you have idiot lights.


----------



## Garet (Mar 26, 2001)

*Guage bought*

I just bought a mechanical guage and it has a sending unit in it which is almost the exact same size as the one I just took out. I don't see why I just couldn't put this one in. How far off could the reading actually be?

garet


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Garet - looking in one of my books, casting # 3970010: years used; '68 - '76. Same block that's in my truck actually.

As for the sending unit question, you say you just bought a mechanical gauge. Does it come with a sending unit, or an adapter to connect a small flexible line to your engine & pipe the oil right into the gauge?

Regardless of what it is, I would use the components that came with your gauge. No point taking any chances with your oil pressure reading!


----------

